

Alain de Botton: A kinder, gentler philosophy of success (video) - chriseidhof
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtSE4rglxbY

======
chriseidhof
I think most of us are quite ambitious and really want succes. Alain de Botton
presents his view on succes. If you like it, his book Status Anxiety is also a
great read on this very subject.

~~~
bfe
All of Alain de Botton's books are a complete delight to read.

